
U.S. Economy Falls Short of Obama's Forecasts Every Year - scedast
https://www.scedast.com/visualization/us-economy-falls-short-of-obamas-forecasts/?utm_campaign=post&utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=social
======
squozzer
Obviously it means we aren't working hard enough. Activate shock collars.

